# Mbuna Caves



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

i have been looking into ways to have caves in with my rock piles for my mbuna and i was just wondering how wide and deep do they need to be


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In my experience they like the caves to be pretty tight fitting to the fish. When given larger caves they lurk under or between instead of "in".

They also don't need a back to the cave. A fish-sized tunnel makes them happy.


----------



## sabertstxvii (Jul 23, 2009)

i have a 70g mbuna tank..i have one artificial cave and one i built myself..check it out just for some ideas


----------



## RemEd8or (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a pic of one of the caves in my tank. My largest fish abides here, often with one of the cats. He seems to tolerate the roommate in his cave. 
Hope I post the pic right...worth a shot...


----------



## Edo (Mar 17, 2010)

i have a piece of wood with a whole in it, they also like it allot, but im sure will get some rocks aswel.


----------

